# What's the cheapest place to get Starboard or King board



## redheadflyer (Nov 11, 2011)

HELP...I'm installing TM and need a 3/4" x 6" x 20-24" piece of starboard or king board. West Marine is almost $80 and I found a place online for about $30 cut to order w/ rounded edge but I'd like to get it installed this weekend. Worst case, I'll buck up and buy at West Marine. But, I know someone out there in PFF knows the best deal around. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I looked up a price the other day for a 52 length, 20 tall, 3/4 inch thickness. I'm finding it on the web from $120-$150 for my size


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Creative Acrylics on 9 mile. Member here on the forum. Probably have to wait until Monday though.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Mikvi said:


> Creative Acrylics on 9 mile. Member here on the forum. Probably have to wait until Monday though.


Creative is closed on Mondays :thumbup:


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

i'd check with some of the boat dealers in the area, they may sell you a drop. i'd be glad to sell you a pc, but i;m in Tx and that's a little too far. might have to double up the pcs, 3/4" is a little unusual, most rigging is with 1/2".


----------



## redheadflyer (Nov 11, 2011)

I wanted to get it installed tomorrow, so I went ahead and purchased at West Marine. However, here's a website that cuts to order and would have saved me at least 50% if I'd had time to wait for it.

http://www.boatoutfitters.com/cut-to-size-white-white-king-starboard


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I know it's not Starboard, but I to need a small piece for my boat. I went to Sams and bought a large cutting board. Then at home cut it to fit. A lot cheaper and its strong material. Just a thought. ....its white in color as well.
Whyme
Mako my Dayo


----------



## SignWaves (Nov 2, 2007)

I use marine grade PVC board at my shop. I know its not Starboard but it is similar. I usually have 1/2" in stock but I can get up to 1" if anyone is interested or needs it.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

SignWaves said:


> I use marine grade PVC board at my shop. I know its not Starboard but it is similar. I usually have 1/2" in stock but I can get up to 1" if anyone is interested or needs it.


Name and location of your shop?

EDIT: Never mind, I tracked your store down. The lady on the phone gave me a price of $102 for a 2'X4' piece! Same size starboard at Home Depot is $50. Perhaps PVC is better? SB is fine for my project. Thanks anyways!


----------



## SignWaves (Nov 2, 2007)

Flounderpounder said:


> Name and location of your shop?
> 
> EDIT: Never mind, I tracked your store down. The lady on the phone gave me a price of $102 for a 2'X4' piece! Same size starboard at Home Depot is $50. Perhaps PVC is better? SB is fine for my project. Thanks anyways!


A+ Sign Station on Hwy 90 in Pace. You might have called another business. My wife doesn't recall quoting that. 102.00 is high for a 2x4 piece, unless she quoted you an actual sign. It would be more like $50. Anyway around $ 6.00 per sq ft for 1/2" PVC (board only).


----------



## courantpublisher (Jan 13, 2009)

*PVC board*

I purchased two sheets of 3/4 PVC board and had a hard top built for my boat two years ago. It has worked great. Easy clean up and very very durable.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

SignWaves said:


> A+ Sign Station on Hwy 90 in Pace. You might have called another business. My wife doesn't recall quoting that. 102.00 is high for a 2x4 piece, unless she quoted you an actual sign. It would be more like $50. Anyway around $ 6.00 per sq ft for 1/2" PVC (board only).


Ha! My apologies! I googled Signwaves and found a sign store in P'cola! 
Yeah, $102 sounded high to me too! That was just for the plain PVC!


----------



## SignWaves (Nov 2, 2007)

No worries! We are 1/4 mile west of Oops Alley. Stop on by sometime!


----------



## FISH ON ! (May 18, 2014)

sealark said:


> Creative is closed on Mondays :thumbup:


Just spoke with C-A, they are open Mondays, closed on Fridays. They said they do carry SB or something similar.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Merith Lumber just east of Gulf Breeze on Hwy 98!


----------

